# OMG, I have a Hearse!!!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya Peeps!!

Everything about this fell into place, I was meant to have this old beast- '83 Caddy that was once owned by a Haunted house. lol Found it somewhat local (thats sayin something for rural AR) and now its here! Oh the fun we are going to have!

It looks really rough, which I kinda like at least for now, but runs really good. Getting it tuned up tomorrow. Already getting looks driving it around. lol


----------



## netsirk (Sep 26, 2017)

That is a fantastic find!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations Sytnathotep!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Haha great! Hearses usually run pretty well because:
they weren't driven for very many miles
they weren't driven hard- funeral processions are slow.

I'm liking the rough look to it actually. Scarier.
You gotta get a vanity plate for it too, like "LST RIDE" or something!

I'd like to get a hearse one day and hot rod it out.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> Haha great! Hearses usually run pretty well because:
> they weren't driven for very many miles
> they weren't driven hard- funeral processions are slow.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Its got 68k original miles... less than my 2000 pickup I hauled it home with! 
I've gotten antique plates on it. in AR anything over 25 years old, and you have another primary vehicle, is a one time lifetime tag. I'm cheap!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How great is that, your own hearse!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That's fantastic Sytnathotep, congratulations!!  
I love your last picture, made me smile.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that is awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is AWESOME!!! Love the driver! (Doesn't he belong in the back of the hearse???)


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Really Cool....although in modern terms they are now called "Coaches" funeral homes no longer drive Hearse's. Reminds people to much about death, especially when they are picking up a loved on who had passed on.

But for Halloween, Hearse is perfect!!! Way to go in finding one, because they are really hard to find. 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Score, and it came with personality already built in!:jol:

Is that what Uber drivers look like now?:googly:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Score, and it came with personality already built in!:jol:
> 
> Is that what Uber drivers look like now?:googly:


_*I don't know about Uber drivers, but my wife says I always look like that in the mornings when I get up! *_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice score! Excuse me, I think the funeral director/driver didn't want to part with his hearse. I guess "pry it out of my cold dead hands" was a challenge for him. Lol.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

That's awesome!!!  Congratulations Sytnathotep on your find.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats! That's awesome. I always wanted to put a hearse body on a blazer chassis.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Congrats! That's awesome. I always wanted to put a hearse body on a blazer chassis.


That would be crazy looking! lol


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Little update... I've been out terrorizing the local community! Not only did we take the Hearse in the Halloween parade, It's been part of my yard display when I'm not using it. lol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, baby!:jol:


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats, and great score!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet ride ya got there!!!!


----------

